# NC701 Martinet or Siebel Si204



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always liked the Siebel, even though it could never be described as attractive.
It's possible that those in the first picture, and the location, were used in the 1960's movie 'Triple Cross', (Christopher Plummer and Yul Brynner) painted in spurious Luftwaffe colours. The hangar and apron certainly look the same, and it's logical that, being filmed in France, they'd use an available unit and location.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2015)

Si204D of the C-14 Prag-Gbell in Summer 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2015)

1 linke Gerätebank
 2 mittlere Gerätebank
 3 rechte Gerätebank
 4 linker Geräteblock
 5 rechter Geräteblock
 6 Sauerstoffdruckmesser (Rüstsatz) Fl 30496
 7 Sauerstoffwächter (Rüstsatz) Fl 30489
 8 Schauzeichen für die Staurohrheizung Fl 32525-3
 9 Kommandoschalter für die Verstellluftschraube FI 32112-4/-6
 10 Brandhahnhebel
 11 Zündschalter Fl 21118
 12 Gashebel
 13 Feststellvorrichtung für Gashebel
 14 Netzausschalter Fl 32315-2
 15 Kippschalter für dei UV-Beleuchtung FI 32350
 16 Drehzahlwahlhebel für die Verstellluftschrauben
 17 Kippwechselschalter für Scheinwerfer Fl 32349-2
 18 Verdunkler Fl 32402
 19 Brechkupplung für die Kopfhaube
 20 Telefon-Anschlussdose ADb 11 Ln 26561
 21 Anlassschalter Fl 21214
 22 Bedienhebel für die Belüftung
 23 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0-10.000 m FI 22320
 24 Fahrtmesser 60-550 km/h FI 22230
 25 Wendehorizont Fl 22410-1 oder Fl 22411-1
 26 Variometer –15 bis + 15 m/s FI 22382 oder Fl 22384
 27 Führertochterkompass PFk/f3 Fl 23338 bei Si204D-1 Führertochterkompass PFk/f2 F123334
 28 Funknavigationsanzeige AFN 2 Ln 27002
 29 Fahrtmesser 60-550 km/h FI 22230
 30 Wendehorizont Fl 22410-1 oder Fl 22411-1 bei Si204D-1 elt. Wendezeiger FI 22407 oder Fl 22412
 31 Variometer –15 bis + 15 m/s Fl 22382 oder Fl 22384
 32 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0-10.000 m Fl 22320
 33 Führertochterkompass PFk/f3 Fl 23338 bei Si204D-1 Führertochterkompass PFk/f2 Fl 23334
 34 Sauerstoffdruckmesser (Rüstsatz) 0 - 250 kg/cm2 Fl 30496
 35 Sauerstoffwächter (Rüstsatz) Fl 30489
 36 Elt. Kraftstoffvorratsanzeige links 0-260L/ 0-170L Fl 20723
 37 Elt. Kraftstoffvorratsanzeige rechts 0-260L/ 0-170L FI 20723
 38 2-Meßstellenumschalter für Kraftstoffvorratsmessung Fl 32331
 39 Merkleuchte (rot) für den Kraftstoff-Reststand der Innenbehälter Fl 32529-1
 40 Antennenmast
 41 Kippschalter für die Kraftstoff-Außenbehälterpumpen FI 32350
 42 Leschalter für die Propellerenteisung Fl 32350
 43 Gashebel Fl 20349
 44 Außenlufttemperaturanzeige -20° bis + 60° C Ln 28803
 45 Bediengerät BG25 für das FuG25 Ln 26561
 46 Telefon-Anschlussdose ADb 11
 47 Bedienhebel für die Kabinenheizung und Flügelnasenenteisung
 48 Leuchtpistole in der Ausschussöffnung
 49 Verdunkler Fl 32402
 50 Brechkupplung für die Kopfhaube
 51 Patronenhalter
 52 Nahkompass FK 38 FI 23233
 Die Ablenkungstafel K 6 (FI 23906) war auf der mittleren Gerätebank.
 53 Spant 7
 54 elt. Kraftstoff/Schmierstoffdruckanzeiger 0-3 / 0-10 kg/cm2 Fl 20572
 55 Doppeldosenladedruckanzeiger 0,6 -1.8 ata Fl 20556
 56 elt. Kraftstoff/Schmierstoffdruckanzeiger 0-3 / 0-10 kg/cm 2 FI 20572
 57 elt. Schmierstofftemperaturanzeige 0-130° C FI 20342
 58 elt. Doppeldrehzahlanzeiger 2 x 500-3600 U/min Fl 20274-2
 59 elt. Schmierstofftemperaturanzeige 0-130° C Fl 20342


Die Si204D-0 hatte dafür die folgenden Triebwerksüberwachungsgeräte auf der rechten Gerätebank angeordnet, wenn in der mittlerenBank die Bedien- und Anzeigegeräte der Peil G 6 Anlage eingebaut waren :
• 2 Drehzahlladedruckmesser 0,6 -1,8 ata / FI 20569
0-3600 U/min
• 2 Vierfachanzeiger 2 x 0-130° C und Fl 20682
0-1 / 0-10 kg/cm2
Alternativ dazu konnten auch der Doppeldrehzahlanzeiger und der Doppelladedruckmesser links und rechts vor dem Funkpeiltochterkompass an der mittleren Gerätebank angeordnet sein.


60 Dreifachtrimmanzeige Fl 22810
 61 12-Lampengerät für Landeklappen- und Fahrwerksstellungsanzeige Fl 32532
 62 Dreiachsentrimmschalter Fl E 681801
 63 Dreifachdruckknopfschalter DKS-C/2 für Landeklappenverstellung 19-9206 A-1
 64 Kippwechselschalter für Fahrwerk
 65 Handräder für Feuerlöscher
 66 Druckmesser für den Feuerlöscher
 67 Notauslösung für das Fahrwerk
 68 Bediengriff für die Steuerentkupplung
 69 Borduhr Bo-UK 1 Fl 23885
 70 Bordsammler
 71 UV-Leuchte
 72 UV-Leuchte
 73 Ausgleichsgefäß für das Variometer
 74 Halterung für den Notwendezeiger links
 75 Halterung für den Notwendezeiger rechts


Source: Flugzeug Classic May-June 2001

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn son! I don't know where you find these pictures, but keep doing it! This is one of my all time favorites and you post interior pictures! Amazing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2015)

From: Zlinek 1992 issue 4 (Tjech Magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm in Heaven! Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Siebel Si204V-10, serial number WNr.0010, after the war trophy Si204, was used extensively in the USSR in departmental and civil aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice pics and dwg's of this rarely known liaison and crew training bird, unfortunately my Polish/Czech isn't that good, but oh well. I do like how the bomb trainer version seems to has the bomb bay where the trainee crew would be in the 'crew' trainer - always a *jokingly* good thing to get them to behave and try harder if it/there was a 'convertable' model


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Siebel Si 204 Altenburg Germany - TOP! | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - 6th Armored GI In US Captured German Siebel Si 204 Altenburg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Siebel Si-204 Nahaufnahme. Schön & selten! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Siebel Si-204 Wappen (Emblem). Schön & selten! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

Deutschland Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug Siebel Si.204 Plane Presse | eBay

Si-204A

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SNCAC NC 700 EX SIEBEL 204 MOTORENWECHSEL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG SIEBEL NC 702 MARTINET | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG SIEBEL 204 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Orig. WW2 Photo of a GI posted w captured German plane #2 - Cool shot! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Orig. WW2 Photo GIs with captured German plane - Cool shot! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SIEBEL SI 204 D BESCHLAGNAHMT VON DER SCHWEIZER LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX SIEBEL 204 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

3liB200/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 200 – Siebel Si-204D | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

FOTO AK FLUGZEUG EX SIEBEL 204 IN EINER WERKSTATT IN METZ-FRESCATY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## at6 (Apr 22, 2020)

Some how the post war versions look better with new spinners and props. How ever, the later noses tend to suck.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

LOT OF 222 WWII PHOTOS AMERICAN ANTI-AIRCRAFT UNIT IN FRANCE PLANES GUNS & MORE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

PHOTO Aviation : Avion SNCAC NC-701 Martinet - HE-101 _ France | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Fug 220 Lichtenstein SN-2 on a Si204. That is rare. Very very rare.

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fug 220 Lichtenstein SN-2 on a Si204. That is rare. Very very rare.
> 
> Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> ...



And of course these idiots have to stand in front of it! Geez!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG SIEBEL 204 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay



Note the P-39s in the background.



Capt. Vick said:


> And of course these idiots have to stand in front of it! Geez!



They are probably saying the same thing; "an Si 204 with Lichtenstein radar? That's very rare..."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

46460


nuuumannn said:


> Note the P-39s in the background


Could be P-63. French had them too.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Could be P-63. French had them too.



Could be. Thought I'd take a stab in the dark, for what it's worth...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Two photos of Siebel Si 204 D-1 abandoned in Germany, May 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SIEBEL SI 204 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX SIEBEL SI 204 IM ÜBERFLUG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX SIEBEL SI 204 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX SIEBEL SI 204 IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice pics.
I see a 1/48th scale kit of this has been released ................. hmmm !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2020)

Actually, the first thing that came to my mind was to wonder about the odd camo scheme on the Hurricane.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

Well it is French - they do some strange things sometimes, just look at some of the pre-war aircraft designs !
( no offence meant to our French friends !)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Truffle Pig (Jan 8, 2021)

Siebel 204 fuselage used as a garden shed. Near the German-Czech border. There was a short notize in an airplane magazine and then I made 2010 a detour on a trip to Prague:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

Truffle Pig said:


> Siebel 204 fuselage used as a garden shed. Near the German-Czech border. There was a short notize in an airplane magazine and then I made 2010 a detour on a trip to Prague:
> 
> View attachment 608261


Buy it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION EX SIEBEL SI 204 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION EX SIEBEL SI 204 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Beute Siebel SI 204, deutsches Flugzeug, jetzt USA. Frontansicht. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Beute Siebel SI 204, deutsches Flugzeug, jetzt USA, amerikanisch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

RARE! WWII 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BN [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANE PHOTO LOT | eBay


UP FOR SALE IS A COLLECTION OF WWII PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BATTALION. THE PHOTOGRAPHS FEATURE [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE! WWII 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BN [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANE PHOTO LOT | eBay
> 
> 
> UP FOR SALE IS A COLLECTION OF WWII PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BATTALION. THE PHOTOGRAPHS FEATURE [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANES.
> ...


"We respect your rank, but..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> "We respect your rank, but..."


no respect XXXXXX ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> no respect XXXXXX ?


Yes...what does that last part say!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes...what does that last part say!



Yeah, just looking at the enlargement on the Ebay page: 

"WE-RESPECT-YOUR-RANK-BUT-YOU-MUST-GET-OUT"?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Ah! Thanks! It was driving me nuts!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah! Thanks! It was driving me nuts!



Well, I dunno if that is what it says, just what my tired eyes can see...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

J6 Foto LW Flugzeug plane Transportflug Siebel Si 204 Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie J6 Foto LW Flugzeug plane Transportflug Siebel Si 204 Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





??+PW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Siebel Si204 D-1 Teil-9-A-Allgemeine-Ausrustung 1944


































Siebel Si 204 A-0, A-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Siebel Si 204 A-0, A-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Siebel Si204 A-0 , A-1 Teil-5-Tragwerk 1942







































Siebel Si 204 A-0, A-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Siebel Si 204 A-0, A-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Siebel Si204 D-1 1944












































Siebel Si 204 D-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Siebel Si 204 D-1 Flugzeug-Handbuch - Original - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------

